# Vintron Motherboard Drivers



## Chirag (Sep 13, 2005)

Can anyone give me link to site where i can find Vintron Motherboard Drivers (VGA and Sound).


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Sep 13, 2005)

Which vintron motherboard do you use????


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi chirag ,

thanks for asking a question

but can u please mention the model name so that it may be easy to fnd the drivers for your mobo

thanks

regards...
Expertno.1


----------



## Chirag (Sep 14, 2005)

Model Number - P4M266

Chipset - VIA P4X266/A


----------

